# Help!



## Charlottep01 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi!

I was recently diagnosed with IBS, after ruling out gluten intolerance and celiac, and I'm having real difficulties with eating.

I'm pretty certain of what triggers the worst of my IBS, therefore I've begun trying to cut out gluten and wheat. The issue I'm having is that as the only one in my family with it, I'm not necessarily catered for when my mum goes shopping, therefore I have to buy food myself, and because gluten free food is so expensive where I'm from, I sometimes find it easier to deal with the symptoms of my IBS than eating healthily for my body.

Can anyone help me with this? I know I need to cut it out so I don't have as many flare ups, but I find it so hard cutting it out, and therefore I sometimes don't bother eating because right now, it seems that regardless of what I'm eating, I have a flare up.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the key to cheap eating with Gluten free is not to buy processed foods where they add a bunch of stuff to try to simulate what something made with wheat feels like in your mouth.

Wrap stuff with lettuce leafs if you need a sandwich-like thing. Put smears and spreads on rice cakes. Eat a potato or some rice with a meal rather than pasta or bread.

You do not have to buy expensive gluten free breads and baked goods to go gluten free or wheat free. And if you have more problems from the gas caused by the starch in wheat you may find some of the additives in the gluten free processed foods are just as bad for you as the wheat.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Charlotte, I know exactly what you mean. Am also the only one in my family and having to make your own food and eat differently can add to the issues of the IBS.

Have you looked at the FODMAP diet? That will give you ideas on what to exclude and what to eat instead too.
There's a new book out by Sue Shepard 'The low FODMAP book' which might give you ideas on recipes.

One thing to note is that the gluten free processed foods (shop bought ready made foods) have sugar, fructose or other sweeteners added which you might find cause you symptoms too. ( I originally made the mistake of replacing wheat bread with gluten free and ended up with more horrid symptoms!)


----------



## Charlottep01 (Sep 22, 2013)

Lately I find any food gives me issues but not as much as when I eat gluten.

I've heard about the low FODMaP diet but never really given it any thought, maybe I will. Thanks


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Charlottep01, going through this transition is really hard but you can do it! I would echo what Kathleen mentioned about not trying to buy substitutes. I had to go gluten-free several months ago and most people are less than understanding in most cases.  I just avoid anything that has gluten in it, usually, instead of buying alternatives. I eat breadless sandwiches, which I find I actually like better! Wrap them in lettuce or just put lunchmeat on toothpicks. Eat small snacks during the day, if you can. There are lots of regular foods that are gluten-free, too. Go for snacks like corn chips, rice cakes, and eat lots of fresh fruit and vegetables.

Good luck if you try the low FODMAP diet! I hope over time your family will become understanding of your needs.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Alot of non-celiac IBSers have trouble with the wheat products, not because of the gluten but because of the fructans in wheat. Fructans is a fodmap no no.


----------

